# iPhone 3GS Facebook app slow??



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the screen replaced on my 3GS a month ago due to it not working (not sensing typing letters or trying to type a number on the keypad to make calls).

It's seemed ok but lately when I use FB, there's a noticeable delay when touching the screen and trying to navigate through the app. It seems that it could be my 3GS connection delaying it, where it's waiting to update after connecting and then let me navigate, but it seems intermittent between the connection and just simply being on a page that's been connected. With my Globe & Mail app, I notice some wonky things happening such as auto scrolling or reverting to the prior page without me touching it.

Apple said they'd replace the entire phone if the screen acted up, but I'm also wondering (before I go through that whole process) if it could just be THE APPS that are the issue?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

blackbook said:


> ...if it could just be THE APPS that are the issue?


Restore the iPhone via iTunes to find out.

No apps on my 3GS are suffering from performance problems.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd go to an apple store and get it checked it might be a hardware problem


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

daniels said:


> I'd go to an apple store and get it checked it might be a hardware problem


It could be, but how would you ever know (and why suggest it?) without checking out potential software issues first?

If *only* Facebook is a problem, delete it and re-download it. Done.

If that doesn't work, restore from a previous backup. If that doesn't work, restore as new.

You might as well, since Apple will advise you do these things to see if it's a software issue, as it probably is.


----------

